
One Cubit the More: Remembering J. Robert Oppenheimer - Hooke
https://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2018/05/15/jeremy-bernstein/one-cubit-the-more/
======
sizzzzlerz
Regardless of what one thinks about whether using two nuclear bombs on Japan
was justified to prevent the loss of hundreds of thousands more in an allied
invasion of Japan to end the Pacific war, Oppenheimer's role in building these
terrible weapons cannot be minimized. Having organizational skills along with
an understanding of physics second to no one is extraordinarily rare but that
was what he brought to the table. Working with a whos-who of the very best
minds of theoretical physics, they were able to advance the science to a point
where a practical application was possible in a very short period and, as we
know, worked as planned. His treatment following the war was terrible and
totally undeserved. Unfortunately, it has reduced his contributions to winning
the war to almost an also-ran level. He is almost forgotten in the history
books and that is truly a shame.

------
mordechai9000
In the comments on the page someone linked the actual talk he gave.

[http://www.unz.com/print/Encounter-1963aug-00043a02/](http://www.unz.com/print/Encounter-1963aug-00043a02/)

------
vis52
I recently watched a documentary about Oppenheimer and I was pretty devastated
how poorly he was treated after finishing the atom bomb.

Couldn't help but be immediately reminded of Turing.

------
SiempreViernes
Nice little collection of anecdotes :)

